# the best way to shoot a wedding



## manda (Oct 24, 2004)

dont be the official photographer


i went to one on saturday as a guest but of course could not help myself when i saw fabulous photographic opportunities.

the best part about it was that the photographer was setting up some great shots and then i got the benefit from them and often i think i got better angles than him.

eg. he had the bridesmaids leaning up against the bridal cars at the church. they were facing him obviously but i saw a better shot frm behind and got the 4 red dresses up against the white of the car. i also then shot another of them posing for the photographer through the back window of the car.

he was setting up some great shots for me all night, it was fabulous! hehee
 

i also didnt have the pressure of being the official one so i just had fun.

i got some wonderful photographs of my friends wedding but it also gave me some great photo opportunites and some fun experience!


----------



## manda (Oct 24, 2004)

oh the only bad thing was however...

i used my digital and forgot to check the ISO setting as i generally never change it. i had had it set on 200 from a concert id been to earlier in the week and therefore my shots came out far too mega grainy for my liking.

oh well

live and learn


----------



## Karalee (Oct 24, 2004)

Hehe, thats AWESOME Manda!


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

I thought 200...wasnt grainy?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2004)

I have done this at quite a few weddings (friends family etc.)  It's great fun, and you can learn a lot about photographing weddings without the pressure (and reward) of being he hired pro.

I also find that hanging around the pro & the bridal group can offer some great photo opportunities.  There is really no need to stand behind the pro and cop their shots so looking for other interesting angles is the best way to get some shots.

Here is on of my favorites...the pro had them in the entrance way of this building for most all of the shots.  I backed way out and shot this.


----------



## deb (Oct 26, 2004)

There is a protocol for family and friends taking pictures if there is a paid professional photographer at the event.  It usually calls for the non-pros to keep a low profile.  The family and friends distract the wedding party (as no once can look into two cameras at once), risk ruining the professional's shot by simultaneously flashing and reduce the efficiency of the pro because shots take longer to set up.  

At least ask the pro and the b&g if its ok to get some shots.


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 26, 2004)

I do not mind other people taking pics after I have taken mine, especially since I give them the negatives and don't do the enlargements and reprints but so far I have had two really annoying family members get in my way big time. One ruined a few pics with his extra strong flash and constantly got in my way and in the best spot during the ceremony. The other one I steped on everytime I went to take a step backwards he was so close.

Eric


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2004)

I am always watchful & respectful of the hired pro if I'm taking pics at the same time.

I do not use a flash when they are shooting or about to shoot.  

I have worked with the same pro on a few weddings and he also just hands over the negs so there was no chance of my shots taking money away from him.  That is something to be aware of.

I have also been to a few weddings where the couple or person presiding has asked that people refrain from taking photos during the ceremony etc.  because they have hired a pro to do the job.

I have also heard of wedding photographers who will demand that "Uncle Joe" not be taking photos while the they are trying to take the formals.  Even to the extent that they threaten to pack up and leave right then and there.

I think that if I was the hired pro and others were getting in my way...I'd ask the couple to tell them to take a hike.


----------



## deb (Oct 26, 2004)

Here, whether flash can or cannot be used during the actual ceremony is generally up to the minister.

I know that when I was married, I told the photographer and the guest that there would be no flashes during the ceremony.  This was because I personally thought it was disrespectful.

I have done weddings where the couple wanted me to be up and about with flash during the ceremony and the minister approved.  I must admit that I prefer not to shoot weddings this way as any scene can be posed after the ceremony.


----------



## green (Oct 26, 2004)

I put a caviat in my contract about "other photographers", and since I put it there, I haven't had a problem.  I tell the couple that I will only use it if it becomes a problem.  

as for the best way to be a wedding photographer?  its definately to be the pro.  why do things for free, when you can get PAID!?


----------



## Alison (Oct 26, 2004)

Green, I have the same thing in my contract and I do take the time to explain it to my customers. I try not to have to ask people to stop taking photos, but as I was editing my last wedding I realized that there was an unwelcomed photographer in every one of the cake cutting shots. 

I completely respect the right of others to take photos, but the bride and groom have paid good money for these images upfront and it would be nice not to have to ask people to get out of my way


----------



## green (Oct 27, 2004)

it would be nice, but unfortunately, its not realistic.  even if the bride and groom say something to their family there will always be a few rebels that "need the shot."   so...  sharpen your elbows...  and use them when you need them.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 27, 2004)

- When I go to weddings as a guest, I'm *extremely* careful about not being in the way of the hired pro. 

- I do not to shoot after the pro has set the bridal party up for a photo shoot. 
Reasons:
1. I feel it is a disrespect to the hired pro. 
2. The end result is not _my_ baby. I would want _me_ to be the father of each and every frame that I create, be it formal or candid.

- Do you find the clauses in the contract to be helpful? Coz, I personally think no forces in this world could stop Uncle Joe and Aunt Thelma with their Digital P&S. 
I guess the best and less stressful solution is to wait till the P&S tirade is over.


----------



## Alison (Oct 27, 2004)

It doesn't stop people from trying to take the photos, but the clause does let the bride and groom know that I may ask their family to refrain. 

I agree with you Daniel, I want the photo to be my creation


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 27, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I personally think no forces in this world could stop Uncle Joe and Aunt Thelma with their Digital P&S.



That reminds me how funny it has been seeing the digital revolution at weddings.  It looks so funny when you see 30 people all holding their cameras out at arms length...composing their shots with the view screen.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 27, 2004)

I only hold my camera out half arm's length.  :0)  Ill miss that feature when I finally get the Canon 10d, prob 20d by the time I get it.  I always miss something in the frame when using the eye piece, when I look at the lcd, I can scan the entire image faster for things that are wrong.


----------



## Alison (Oct 27, 2004)

I have to agree with you Gerry, I really miss that flip screen. I love the 10D but that was the hardest change for me going from the G1 to the 10D.  Made it great to get down on a child's level too


----------

